# Eggs



## Mr Muscle (Jun 16, 2012)

So my horsfield tortoise has laid 3 eggs, and i was wondering if they looked healthy and fertile or not? 




This one is 4 weeks on. It has a huge sir bubble at the top, and no visible blood vessels or anything, just the big dark region at the bottom.





This one 3 weeks





This one two and a half. Has a dark blob near the top

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Mr Muscle:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

They don't look fertile to me, but I'm not an expert on tortoise eggs. Were the eggs found on top of the ground, or did she dig a nest hole?

What would you like us to call you?


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2012)

STOP messin' with'em! Just leave them alone and don't worry about it. You'll know in a few months if they are fertile or not. 

There have been MANY times that I hatched a baby out of an egg that I nearly threw away cause I thought it was bad or infertile.


----------



## x-sully-x (Jun 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed they are!!


----------



## Mr Muscle (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey it's Matt  Mr Muscle is the dad of the eggs.

I definitely won't throw them away, just incase! 
They were all found just laying on the ground, with no apparent attempt at burying. 
The first egg is the one i have the most doubt in, it just looks like all solid has gathered on the bottom and all the air at the top


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2012)

When eggs are laid on the ground, they usually are infertile, but it can't hurt to incubate them and see what happens.


----------



## findingotis (Jun 17, 2012)

My tortoise has only ever laid eggs on the surface, most of which have produced perfect little torts! So definitely keep them and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## Mr Muscle (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok i'll just stop being nosey and wait and see  cheers guys


----------

